# Chaqida's Bolio/Gotti *Rare Coats*



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey GPB World, Here's a few pics of my Pits. Dame is Bolio, 19in & 58.5lbs / Her son "Khaos" is 19in & 79lbs / Zeus is 18.5in & 50lbs / The Sire is 75% Gotti 25% Colby, about 22in & 105-110lbs. Let me know what you guys think of them









Vida & Khaos Ready For A Walk


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

how can u do anything but love them .... so cute.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice Bullies


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

their eyes are so sweet I would have problems saying no to both of them! lol


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

Bigger photo's of some of the smaller ones above









Zues




































Khaos "Nervous" At the Vets Office 









Khaos And His Sister Serious









Khaos And His Mom Vida









Khaos as A Puppy









Vida & Chico









Vida *The Dame*


















The "Old Vida", When she could stay outside wit the kids and not chase potential prey lol









"The Sire" SHAQ 23in & 110lbs


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

nice colors.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome to GP  If I may ask what are you breeding for?? Why are they *rare* LOL! They are nothing but scatterbred hounds....what's your purpose for breeding other than breeding just because you can. Do you show any of these dogs? Do they hold any worthy titles? Don't mean no disrespect dude but I'm curious. On your intro you said you were running a kennel or in the beginning phases of starting one. You do not have the real deal American pit bull terriers .....sorry. I hope you are open to learning what you have.


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

great; another Back yard breeder.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think if you try to educate someone , u can go about it in a smarter way .

belittling people doesnt make the aggressor right. 

this member could have the best to worst intentions...i would like to give the person a chance to get educated in a manner that he will not only help himself but the dogs he is now responsible for ...and their future pups (we all know what is going on here but do we really help by antagonizing???) ....unless you guys think these dogs are now going to magically dissapear

if u think that helps then hack away....


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I simply asked a few questions.....there is no such thing as *rare* coat colors


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

the only truth of the matter is that they are a mix breed dog being that gotti is am bully ... 
the breeder may be misinformed and lackin in the know to be a great breeder ... weather or not hey are responsible can only be known after the fact .
i would however remove the choke chain and then learn to use a prong correctly.
then i would rethink my breeding program , find a person that is a great breeder that is willing to help and possibly start over .\
i am in no way tryin to be rude , your dogs look healthy for the most part and thats whats important . That being said , i would love to see people take constructive advice and make the transition from uneducated to great =-)


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Really nice dogs.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

while bellas post does hold a lil bit of a critical tone .. it holds the truth .
I am not a militant rescue person , i prefer a well bred dog .. but breeding without a plan to improve or preserve .. then your really just a byb. 
but i know a few that started as BYB and became real quality breeders with the proper guidance.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Problem is that you can't read tone through the computer......I was just being blunt and to the point in asking a few questions in a friendly tone


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol, First off Im no Backyard Breeder, I Raise and train my dogs to there fullest potential. I have "1" Female and i haven't bred her in nearly 2 years / People are SO Quick to throw someone under the Bus... WHY? It doesnt make you look smart you know that wright? LOL Lighten up, Maybe you all are the ones who should be getting laid or bred or somethin, ANYWAY my only intention here was to "post pics of my dogs". To late for constructive criticism because There already here and in my care. / On the flip side The "bloodline" is Irrelevant, Doesn't matter to me. There temperament is a trend in itself. When i said the "Rare" coat, Coco Fawn Ticking doesnt happen to often in "Solid" white pits to often. Please dont shoot, i dont want enemies online that retarded. Jus wanna share my pics


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh now I get the rare color thing. yeah that is rare in an american pitbull terrier


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chaqida said:


> Lol, First off Im no Backyard Breeder, I Raise and train my dogs to there fullest potential. I have "1" Female and i haven't bred her in nearly 2 years / People are SO Quick to throw someone under the Bus... WHY? It doesnt make you look smart you know that wright? LOL Lighten up, Maybe you all are the ones who should be getting laid or bred or somethin, ANYWAY my only intention here was to "post pics of my dogs". To late for constructive criticism because There already here and in my care. / On the flip side The "bloodline" is Irrelevant, Doesn't matter to me. There temperament is a trend in itself. When i said the "Rare" coat, Coco Fawn Ticking doesnt happen to often in "Solid" white pits to often. Please dont shoot, i dont want enemies online that retarded. Jus wanna share my pics


Posting pics is great but maybe you should look around the forum and educate yourself by reading some of the threads and stickies. We are very passionate about this breed and there are MANY educated people on this forum who have been in the game for many years with real APBT's  Don't get me wrong....we have plenty of different bully breeds on here that people own but breeding for no purpose is something most of us don't support.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

so you train them to their fullest potential? please elaborate . Im guessing you have titles in something then? 
No one honestly said anything too outta line .


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok thats cool blue-nose-bella i dont agree with breeding for no purpose either. When i Got my dog i realized what a gem she was. Very Intelligent, Obedient, Alot of Drive, Very Healthy, Powerful etc... I Came across a male who i felt had all the characteristics an A.P.B.T Should have so i bred her. That was her 1 and only time breeding. Her pupps went to people i knew would take care of them and i got alot of request to produce more but, "Im not an Breeder". Im just lettin you all see my pups 1gen pedigree lol / Yes i train my dogs to understand as many commands as there able to comprehend. No medals awards or certificates, I've owned dogs since i could walk. Im knowledgeable


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chaqida said:


> Lol, First off Im no Backyard Breeder, I Raise and train my dogs to there fullest potential. I have "1" Female and i haven't bred her in nearly 2 years / People are SO Quick to throw someone under the Bus... WHY? It doesnt make you look smart you know that wright? LOL Lighten up, Maybe you all are the ones who should be getting laid or bred or somethin, ANYWAY my only intention here was to "post pics of my dogs". To late for constructive criticism because There already here and in my care. / On the flip side The "bloodline" is Irrelevant, Doesn't matter to me. There temperament is a trend in itself. When i said the "Rare" coat, Coco Fawn Ticking doesnt happen to often in "Solid" white pits to often. Please dont shoot, i dont want enemies online that retarded. Jus wanna share my pics


So is your female spayed/fixed now so she can no longer produce? Or are you still considering breeding again. How many of your own dogs do you have? You did mention about starting a kennel so I assume you will be breeding again. You obviously love your dogs as we all do. But you do realize that there are so many of these beautiful dogs in shelters being put to sleep and thrown away like a piece of trash because there are just not enough homes and with all the BSL they are hard to adopt out. I just don't know how aware you are of the problems with these dogs and the overpopulation problem.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Chaqida said:


> Ok thats cool blue-nose-bella i dont agree with breeding for no purpose either. When i Got my dog i realized what a gem she was. Very Intelligent, Obedient, Alot of Drive, Very Healthy, Powerful etc...


Not "gem" characteristics, I can't count the amount of dogs, Pit Bulls, I've seen go through the shelter that would fit that description. Most don't make it out.

My own two mixed-breeds are all of what you mentioned.



> Yes i train my dogs to understand as many commands as there able to comprehend. No medals awards or certificates, I've owned dogs since i could walk. Im knowledgeable


A dog whose max training potential is that, should not be bred. Let's see some real work be done, schutzhund, agility, weight pulling, the list goes on. Conformation, and I'd like to see some OFA ratings to prove health.

Again, most people who get companion animals teach them all the tricks you could think of. It's not a breeding quality trait, it's extremely easy to teach even the not-so-bright dogs a bunch of tricks.

Simple overlook
Pit Bull Rescue Central

More in depth 
Good vs Bad Dog Breeders -Dog Breeder, Reputable breeders, puppy mills, backyard breeders


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup::goodpost::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Not "gem" characteristics, I can't count the amount of dogs, Pit Bulls, I've seen go through the shelter that would fit that description. Most don't make it out.
> 
> My own two mixed-breeds are all of what you mentioned.
> 
> ...


nice post girl


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

And if it gives you an idea of the research and proper doings it takes, that second link I posted is just skimming the surfaces of the responsibility and efforts that go into it.

It's not something to be taken lightly. Not only is dog overpopulation very serious, but the quality of the majority of the dogs is horrible. We need to step up and be more strict when it comes to breeding, to save breeds, and dogs in general.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah.... we all dwell on the ultimate penalty which is death of course...but the living conditions isnt far behind as far as inhumanity goes......

look at what we have done, .... and we think we are worth surviving evolutiuon??? seriously?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American Pit Bull Terriers? So they are tested and proven? Otherwise all Bulldogs or Bandogs until otherwise..

You have little to no consistency, scatter bred mutts and i find it amusing YOU have been feeding dogs since you could walk.. Must be nice being able to be a born prodigy because most babies can't even feed themselves much less anything else..

You need to erase all the bullshit you think you know and start over because what you are breeding as far as i can tell is nothing more than useless pups with no real purpose other than making profit.. After all you openly advertise "rare coats"... Yeah.. Anyone with a bit of sense.. 

I know you will go on defense and some useless argument like you command respect for this crap, yeah i'm an asshole and i'm telling you how it is.

Breeding a bitch in first heat? Shows your inexperience right there.. So lets recap a bit..

1. Colby - APBT/Bulldog bloodline
2. Gotti - American Bully bloodline
3. Bolio - Modern day butchered and can go either way..
4. 80 - 100 + pounds - Ain't no APBT aside from the bloodlines, that is whopper status or Bandog status.. Or, mutt status.. Which ironically..

Drive? Drive with what? Eating? Most of those pictures show over weight dogs or at best unconditioned which obviously points to not worked. 

Knowledgable? Perhaps in making money or BSing your way through..

Enemies online? Really, people tell you the truth of what you don't want to hear and you label them enemies? Well consider me and this post for what it is and for what you want.. I'm not going to take your hand and slowly guide you and i'm not going to talk to you like a baby.. You aren't breeding anything exceptional or different than you can adopt from a shelter.. Period.

Feel free to argue with what i'm saying as i already know what you will say therefore this is my only post to you.. I've said what needs to be said and anything else will just result in nonsense.

Oh and one more thing, in your introduction thread you speak of starting your own kennel with these mutts...or excuse me, "APBTs" for hunting and guard dogs.. Educated? Maybe but sure as hell not in these hounds.. The APBT is the most useless guard dog you can possibly get.. Well, that is.. If bred properly.


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, I see this is getting No Where. Thanks to the "Positive Comments", Think i seen one or two, To everyone else CHEERS! :cheers:


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> American Pit Bull Terriers? So they are tested and proven? Otherwise all Bulldogs or Bandogs until otherwise..
> 
> You have little to no consistency, scatter bred mutts and i find it amusing YOU have been feeding dogs since you could walk.. Must be nice being able to be a born prodigy because most babies can't even feed themselves much less anything else..
> 
> ...


Can you read well? or do you jus see a new post and attack. I never said i'd breed "These" dogs Dumbass. I said i wanted to start A Kennel of "Hunting Dogs" / And if i say i've owned dogs since i could walk, walk makes you think that was from birth? were you born walkin? / You can call me and my dogs whatever you want, By the end of the day You're still the loser you where when the day started. (My dogs are no Mutts Guy), Again i didnt come here to be Blasted, jus sharing pics "Thats ALL". If you want to lecture someone, Start a Blog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

When people share pictures or self perceived information they never want to hear what doesn't pander their lil tushies.. 

If you do not understand what KM is saying without getting insulted then there is a good chance he has touched on the truth. What KM is saying is THOSE LINES brought together DO NOT BUILD a WORKING DOG. You have AST's more than APBTs.. PEOPLE DO NOT UNDERSTAND these dogs get their name from their WORK. I can tell by looking at your photos you DO NOT have APBTs and YOU DO HAVE ASTs. GENERALLY SPEAKING.. 

NOW.. if you had all that gotti and used colby or bolio as an out.. youd have consistency right now you have an AST mess (strains that don't go together) that could go 100 directions and none of them game. This is what your being :hammer:ed for... 

Solid white dogs without ticks marks of any kind in the APBT world are MORE rare than solid white dogs with tick marks. I've produced a crap load of "bird dogs" as we called em back in OKLA Hahaha, I don't have any white dogs or cow dogs or "bird dogs" anymore and Im referring to what I called a certain pattern on my bulldogs. 

When you share pics and information be prepared for people to SLANDER you or DISPROVE you.. its not always OH YOU HAVE FANTASTIC PIT BULLS, cause you have really nice Classic Bully's at best ... There is nothing traditional on how your dog is bred or the work it does.. 

What it is, the best dang dog you've had and thus the work you put in has your heart. Don't cheat yourself or your dogs out of the integrity by "bearing false witness against your breed and your work" .. .. It was said to me like this so many years ago... "either your breeding APBTs or your not; your either breeding working dogs or your not" .. over a decade ago a "Greenwood" family member said that to me and it has stuck ever since. You can build a working dog but not with those blocks your gonna need to study long study long and find you a worker that works best for you. We are always GREEN and can NEVER know TOO MUCH.. 

Great PICS! Awesome Bully's or AM Staff's which ever you prefer....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Chaqida! I'm sorry if the members here come off harsh/rude in their posts, but we really do have the best intentions here. We have members from all walks of life, from different areas around the world. We've got American Bullies, English Bulldogs, American Pit Bull Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, and all other sorts of mutts. I myself own an APBT, and a mixed breed mutt with no "pit" in him whatsoever. The rarity of the coat color takes no precedence here, as us fanciers have seen every potential color combination and pattern that could possibly be produced within these breeds. The point being is, nobody means any harm here. If/when you've been here a while like most of us, and always see an influx of new members join up, advertising rare colors, great size/massive bone structure, it sounds an alarm because those folks obviously aren't breeding to adhere to the breed standard. Usually, crossing breeds/bloodlines can make for a potentially human aggressive dog (which doesn't fit the standard, and is harmful to the breed), and so we're quick to try and deter it from happening in the future. Unfortunately, we're prompt to keep it real & speak through our fingers, usually doing more harm than good. I'm not trying to tell you what to do with your dogs because I don't have to feed them, but please, at least research the bloodlines you have, and find out a bit more about each of them, and see what mixes best in the pedigree. 

It's great that you've taught your dogs all the commands you have, but that doesn't necessarily make them worthy of breeding. APBTs are very impressionable, and only want to please their owners, whether the desired action is good or bad, as a whole, for the reputation of the breed. All over the world, owners of these magnificent breeds are faced with discrimination, and prejudice due to the malice, though unintentional, by breeders who breed just because...thinking their dogs need to be bred because they mind their owners, or are in excess of 75lbs or have a massive head. I started out the same way, had a gorgeous red and white red nosed supposed apbt (later to learn he wasn't a purebred and his papers were crap), bred him to another mutt, had a beautiful litter of 9 pups, which i lost 5 of to parvo because the bitch's owner put the pups outside too young, before being vaccinated. I took custody of the remaining 4 pups til they were 6 wks old. I kept my pick of the litter, a solid white, red nosed female and sold the remaining 3 pups, on contract to other people I knew would take care of them. The one I chose ended up having human aggression issues, and I had to euthanize her at 18 months old. The other 3 pups, thankfully, are still with their original owners, and no signs of aggression. That was the first and last time I bred a litter. It's not easy getting started, nor is it easy to be reputable and breed quality dogs! When I bred that litter, I was a young 20 yr old know it all! I've been learning everything I can since then, from where I went wrong, to reading pedigrees, to health issues common in the breed, and what signs to look for pertaining to aggression, fear, mentally unsound dogs, etc. Please take the time to read the information posted all throughout the forum, some are "sticky" threads, meaning they won't get buried under the thousands of new threads made each day, and are readily accessible to anyone who wants to read them. Don't run back out the door just yet. Hang around, and read when you have time. Your dogs have nice coat patterns, and I'd like to see more of them. 

By the way, welcome to the pack, and I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think the MAIN issue here is trying to make people that own multiple "pit bulls" and mixes understand what is happening to these dogs after the fact.

a person that invests 1k in a purebred dog is not likely to part ways with it and just take it to a shelter. on the other hand the odds increase greatly when anyone buys a 200 dollar pup and after it starts destrying the house u kick it out.....

our MAIN goal should be ensuring that these dogs dont reproduce like racbbits and continue overpopulating the STRAY DOG population. 

for the OP.... you have to remember the dogs are the innocents... and can u really tell me your clientele keeps EVERY dog and never discards them???? i am not here to judge you nor your intentions.... but you have a great responsibility, ... and odds are against you and your dogs. i have the displeasure to live in los angeles and have 2 friends in animal control.... the hundreds of pitbulls that get killed a month in shelters is appalling... btw chihuahuas are neck and neck with pitbulls btw....

i can account for MY actions with my dog, .... no one elses.... thats why if you plan on breeding you HAVE to consider all the angles...even the ones that u havent encountered yet. in los angleles u cannot rescue a pitbull without being screened prior.... so they have even a harder chance to get adopted .... how fucken ironically cruel


i know if u educate yourself on the pit bull problem you will do everything possible to not add to the overpopulation.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


the secondary issue... is that your dogs are a mix of bully/bulldog on sire side , so when u intend to sell them pups one day...u wont have APBT and further cause more confusion to the masses. 


anyways.... i have educated myself a lot from reading and have adjusted certain things now because i have to think of the risks outweighing the benefits... example...dog parks... had to sacrifice them even though it was a great activity... but, i cannot ignore the reality of the breed i own.

hope u at least think about this.... i am on your DOGS side


now i have to go to work late hahahah


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

hey check out my stud
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/42602-my-boy-billy-up-stud.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Why mix Colby and Gotti? Makes no sense. Nothing adds to the other.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Why mix Colby and Gotti? Makes no sense. Nothing adds to the other.


 Cause I have a good dog thats pretty and so do you.. so lets make pretty puppies :rofl:


----------



## Hobi (Feb 14, 2012)

mad dogs, nice pics !!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pets, I didnt read anyones response just skimmed through but I see nothing rare about the coat colors, JMO. Cute pets though.


----------

